# Education and health are most important issues in Australia, new poll finds



## educationconsultant (6 mo ago)

Australiaforum.com Visa and Immigration said:


> Australians are more positive about the benefits of immigration but education and health and the most important issues facing the country today, according to a new poll.
> 
> Some 885 named education as being a very important issue while 83% names health, 79% domestic violence and 77% the economy.
> 
> ...


----------

